# Emerge KDE Problem

## Jacky13

Hi Leute!

Ich hab folgendes Problem:

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8:

 * To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to ha

ve

 * =x11-libs/qt-3* compiled with OpenGL support.

 * Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl".

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   kdenetwork-3.5.8.ebuild, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE=\"ope                                                                        ngl\"."

 *  The die message:

 *   Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl".

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call                                                                         stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kd                                                                        enetwork-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-                                                                        base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 143 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

was muss ich da genau tun?

Und ne frage nebenbei: wie aktualisiere ich die Config files?

Danke

----------

## firefly

Die Aktualisierung der Konfiguration kannst du per per etc-update bzw. dispatch-conf machen.

Dein Problem ist aber ein anderes und was du da gegen tun kannst steht auch da  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  * To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to ha
> 
> ve
> 
> * =x11-libs/qt-3* compiled with OpenGL support.
> ...

 

----------

## Jacky13

soll ich also einfach emerge qt-3 USE="opengl" machen?

sry hab aber noch nicht viel von emerge verstandfen :-/

werd mich aber natürlich erkundigen wenn ich ein laufendes system hab

----------

## 7maestro7

Um das ganze gleich richtig zu machen, trägst du in /etc/portage/package.use die Zeile 

```
x11-libs/qt-3 opengl
```

 ein.

Oder, um es global zu definieren, fügst in dem File /etc/make.conf unter dem Punkt "USE=...." das Flag opengl ein. Dann solltest du allerdings auch ein 

```
emerge -uva --newuse world
```

 ausführen.

----------

## Jacky13

Also ich hab mall in die package.uzse (die aber volkommen leer war) die eine zeile eingefügt und nochmal emerge kde gemacht jedoch selber fehler. was fehlt da noch?

----------

## nilres

dein emerge --newuse world

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> Also ich hab mall in die package.uzse (die aber volkommen leer war) die eine zeile eingefügt und nochmal emerge kde gemacht jedoch selber fehler. was fehlt da noch?

 

Damit hast du nur gesagt, dass beim nächsten Installieren von qt, das Paket mit opengl gebaut werden soll.

Nun musst du das natürlich erst bauen:

emerge qt -1

dann

emerge kde

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> emerge qt -1

 

Damit baut er aber qt-4, was ihm nix bringt für kde3  :Razz: 

Wenn du ein aktuelles Portage hast (nehm ich an), dann geht das am einfachsten mit

```
emerge -1 qt:3
```

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Jacky13

ok ich mach grad das kommando, dürfte etwas dauern, danke euch.

Naja ich hab die portage version die bei der installation dabei war, ka wie man alle pakete aktualisiertt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jacky13

* Messages for package kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4121:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2839:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2960:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2947:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-libidn' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--disable-slp' '--without-wifi' '--disable-jingle' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

(chroot) linux-w1vz init.d #

das sagt mir jetzt noch weniger als das letzte...

----------

## franzf

Mir sagt es dass kdenetwork ein OPTIONALES Paket ist und du dich eigentlich schon einloggen kannst, denn kdelibs + kdebase sollten schon installiert sein, und mehr brauchst du für den ANfang nicht  :Wink: 

Die Meldung selbst dürfte den Wenigsten hier irgend einen Hinweis geben. Poste mal bitte min. die letzten 50 Zeilen, irgendwo steht da ein genauerer Fehler, in deinem Fall ist es ja ein "gewähnlicher" Kompilierfehler.. Kannst ja dann aus deiner grafischen Umgebung heraus machen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste bitte mehr von der Fehlermeldung, denn der Schlussteil ist quasi bei allen Fehlern gleich.

Tobi

----------

## Jacky13

```
(chroot) linux-w1vz init.d # emerge kde

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 7) kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 to /

 * kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) .                                                                        ..          [ ok ]

 * kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * checking kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 ;-) ...       [ ok ]

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kdenetwork-3.5.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base                                                                        /kdenetwork-3.5.8/work

>>> Unpacking kdenetwork-3.5-patchset-01.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/work

 * Applying kopete-3.5.5-icqfix.patch ...                    [ ok ]

 * Applying kdenetwork-3.5.5-linux-headers-2.6.18.patch ...  [ ok ]

 * Applying kppp-3.5-bindnow.patch ...                       [ ok ]

 * Applying lisa-3.5-bindnow.patch ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/work/kdenetwork-3.5.8 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: kdenetwork-3.5.8/admin

 *   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 * econf: updating kdenetwork-3.5.8/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating kdenetwork-3.5.8/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-libidn --disable-sametime-plugin --disable-slp --without-wifi --disable-jingle --without-xmms --without-external-libgadu --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug --disable-final --without-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for -p flag to install... yes

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

checking where to install... /usr/kde/3.5 (as requested)

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted... no

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-reorder-blocks... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions... yes

checking whether system headers can cope with -O2 -fno-inline... irrelevant

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined... yes

not using lib directory suffix

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... (cached) no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... (cached) no

checking for dlopen... (cached) no

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... (cached) yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... yes

checking for strlcat... no

checking if strlcat needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for strlcpy... no

checking if strlcpy needs custom prototype... yes - in libkdefakes

checking for main in -lutil... yes

checking for main in -lcompat... no

checking for crypt in -lcrypt... yes

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet... no

checking for dnet_ntoa in -ldnet_stub... no

checking for inet_ntoa... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/bitypes.h usability... yes

checking sys/bitypes.h presence... yes

checking for sys/bitypes.h... yes

checking for poll in -lpoll... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no

checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no

checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h usability... no

checking CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h presence... no

checking for CoreAudio/CoreAudio.h... no

checking if res_init needs -lresolv... yes

checking for res_init... yes

checking if res_init needs custom prototype... no

checking for killpg in -lucb... no

checking for int... yes

checking size of int... 4

checking for short... yes

checking size of short... 2

checking for long... yes

checking size of long... 4

checking for char *... yes

checking size of char *... 4

checking for dlopen in -ldl... (cached) yes

checking for shl_unload in -ldld... no

checking for size_t... yes

checking size of size_t... 4

checking for unsigned long... yes

checking size of unsigned long... 4

checking sizeof size_t == sizeof unsigned long... yes

checking for PIE support... yes

checking if enabling -pie/fPIE support... yes

checking crt_externs.h usability... no

checking crt_externs.h presence... no

checking for crt_externs.h... no

checking for _NSGetEnviron... no

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for X... libraries /usr/lib, headers .

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for libXext... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for extra includes... no

checking for extra libs... no

checking for libz... -lz

checking for libpng... -lpng -lz -lm

checking for libjpeg6b... no

checking for libjpeg... -ljpeg

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... libraries /usr/qt/3/lib, headers /usr/qt/3/include using -mt

checking for moc... /usr/qt/3/bin/moc

checking for uic... /usr/qt/3/bin/uic

checking whether uic supports -L ... yes

checking whether uic supports -nounload ... yes

checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no

checking for rpath... yes

checking for KDE... libraries /usr/kde/3.5/lib, headers /usr/kde/3.5/include

checking if UIC has KDE plugins available... no

configure: error:

you need to install kdelibs first.

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/work/kdenetwork-3.5.8/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4121:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2839:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2960:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2947:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-libidn' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--disable-slp' '--without-wifi' '--disable-jingle' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4121:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2839:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 2960:  Called kde_src_compile 'src_compile' 'all' 'myconf'

 *             environment, line 2947:  Called econf 'configure' 'make' '--with-libidn' '--disable-sametime-plugin' '--disable-slp' '--without-wifi' '--disable-jingle' '--without-xmms' '--without-external-libgadu' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--without-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.8/temp/environment'.

 *

(chroot) linux-w1vz init.d #
```

Erhöht die Lesbarkeit ungemein  :Wink:  -- Finswimmer

----------

## schachti

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> Um das ganze gleich richtig zu machen, trägst du in /etc/portage/package.use die Zeile 
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/qt-3 opengl
> ```
> ...

 

Ich glaube, hier liegt der Fehler - das sollte doch

```
x11-libs/qt:3 opengl
```

heißen, oder? Falls das nicht geht, sollte es auf jeden Fall mit

```
x11-libs/qt opengl
```

gehen.

----------

## s.hase

Es gibt auch das Code-Tag um das übersichtlicher zu machen  :Wink: 

Und genau das hier ist das Problem:

```

If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by

this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.

The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the

_same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt

configuration settings. 

```

Also die kdelibs nochmal neu bauen.

Und das hier sieht auch nicht sehr schön aus:

```

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/qt-3 

```

edit: Genau da hat schachti ja schon beschrieben wie Du das beheben kannst.Last edited by s.hase on Mon Mar 24, 2008 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacky13

oder besser noch wie kann ich kde 4 emergen, wollte das erstz nachträglich machen aber da kde3 schon jz nervt, was muss ich da machen, denn ich muss ja erst diesen schutz entfernen oder was auch immer :-/

----------

## schachti

 *Jacky13 wrote:*   

> oder besser noch wie kann ich kde 4 emergen, wollte das erstz nachträglich machen aber da kde3 schon jz nervt, was muss ich da machen, denn ich muss ja erst diesen schutz entfernen oder was auch immer :-/

 

Siehe http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml - wie Du aber an vielen Kommentaren hier im Forum sehen wirst, ist KDE4 noch nicht wirklich bereit für den produktiven Einsatz.

----------

## Jacky13

ah danke für den link.

Ich merke es teilweise selber, benutze schon seit letzer woche kde4 aber im großen und ganzen ist es schon besser, es ist zwar ned so stabil wie was anderes aber ich bin grad aus der windows welt gekommen also erklärt das doch schon meine zufriedenheit von kde4, bins gewohnt wenn hier und da mal was abstürtzt

----------

